# ξυπόλητος > ξυπόλυτος (από εξ + υπο + λύομαι)



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 28, 2009)

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει την ετυμολογία της λέξης «ξυπόλητος»;


----------



## Marinos (Oct 28, 2009)

Κατά ΛΝΕΓ: ξυπόλυτος μεσν. < εξυπόλυτος < μτγν. εξυπολύω < εξ- + υπο- +λύω. Η γρ. ξυπόλητος δεν έχει ετυμολ. βάση.
ΛΚΝ: [μσν. ξυπόλυτος < εξυπόλυτος με αποβ. του αρχικού άτ. φων. < εξυπολύ(ομαι δες στο ξυπολιέμαι) -τος]. [από το: εξυπολύω `βγάζω τα παπούτσια κάποιου΄ < εξ- αρχ. ὑπολύω, -ομαι `βγάζω τα παπούτσια (μου)΄]


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 10, 2009)

Θαύμα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

